# Sticky  HAS ANYONE EXPERIENCED CHANGE OF STIMMS WITH BETTER RESULTS, 50/50 GONAL + MENOP



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Hi, 
After first failed attempt of ivf (implantation failure) i am due to start new tx end june.....my consultant said she would like to change my stimms from 375 menopure (last tx)  to 50/50 gonal f. / menopure to see if i respond better ( or worse?). I produced 6 follies and 5 mature eggs only.  
Has anyone experienced the same and what results did you get?
love freckles xxxxxxx


----------



## livity k

Hi, 
I'm being treated at ACU at UCH London, 
On my first cycle I just had menopur v low dose as I have v polycystic ovaries and basically had no response ( which I htink surprised them) that was a long proctocol with nasal spray. the cycle was cancelled as I only had 2 folliciles maturing.

This time I had a gonal f/menopur combo on a short proctocol and it worked well. It was a bit of a pain having more injections but seemed fine. This time they got 10 eggs 6 of which fertilised. 

I think it is a proctocol they use quite often as it was all written up not done specially for me. 

hope this is helpful.

K


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

THx for the info liv, blew you some bubbles!!! xxxx


----------



## suzyboo

Hi, I was on Gonal f for first 3 cycles, although I responded well, we had no implantation results, so we were changed solely to Menopur, less response, but fantastic result as you can see!  

So although not exactly your situation, thought I'd share my change in drugs story  

Good luck  

Suzie


----------



## Guest

It really is totally impossible to say unless you try...and as much as we love to read other people's stories, they sadly may not necessarily reflect our own situation. Good luck with whatever you go with


----------



## Mousky

It's true.
We can only say it was better after we've tried.
However, it always gives me some hope to see that there are still other drugs and protocols to be tried...

Livity k, what was your dose on gonal f if I may ask?
I also have pco and had a lousy response with gonal 150 on my 1st tx with literally hundreds of tiny follies (that wouldn't go anywhere).  

Freckles, good luck!


----------



## livity k

Hi Mousky, 
During stims I had....
Clomid for 5 days
1 ampoule Menopur (which I had throughout stims)  
150 gonal f to start with then after four days that  went down to 75 gonal f for 3 days then up to 112.5 for 2 days and then back up 150 for 2- 3 days. 
Basically I had blood tests everyday and the drugs changed as a result. 

I think the doses were low because my AMH levels were very high and they thought I could overstim easily. The gonal f was lowered because my E2 was going up fast and then raised again when it plateaued for 3 days.

Also I did the short proctocol so no down regging/sniffing and had cetrotide injection from day 4 to day before egg collection to stop ovulation. Oh and to add to that was prescribed growth hormone every other day which I think is quite unusual, the consultant said he thought sometimes people like me who responded poorly despite good egg reserves lacked it. 

Hope that's helpful... 

It was a lot of injections (4 on some nights)  but fingers crossed seemed to work and am now on 2ww.  

good luck with everything. 

K x


----------



## Mousky

K

Really impressive!

Hope you don't go too crazy on 2ww.


----------



## livity k

Thanks Mousky, 

Sorry if that was too much info, I just thought if i just said Gonal f dose it wouldn't give whole pic. I think apart from the growth hormone it was a standard short proctocol at UCH. 

Hope things go well for you- am fairly sure I will be crazy by end of next week, am already riduculously over analysing everything..

K x


----------

